# Mikes Fish Pages "New Web Site!"



## WebShark (Jan 28, 2003)

Huge update
Fish stores section
11 more fish profiles
New format for the fish profiles section
and a lot more:bounce:


----------



## WebShark (Jan 28, 2003)

The site has been updated yet again with:


New "Sick Fish" section: has a sickness chart, and many other features so you can diagnose problems right from MFP
12 more fish profiles
Error corrections
Fixed bugs in the new Fish Stores section
Fixed errors in fish profiles
Added a google search to the home page
Updated Site Map
 Cool huh

Look for a couple new articles coming soon, and a more advanced google search feature


----------



## WebShark (Jan 28, 2003)

Changing my sites name, and starting to program PHP and MYSQL for the site for when i get the domain.


----------

